# Hammock happiness



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

It's been a long struggle but they finally use hammocks! It's like they all decided at once hammocks were pretty cool. 










Sydney









Stanley









Sylvester









Even grumpy butt Igor loves his hammock









And so the babies don't feel left out (Tyrion and Tarley)


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I always makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when I see a rat finally learn how to use a hammock. That doubles when the rat has spent their life in less the ideal conditions, and finally gets the treatment the deserve .


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice pictures, they look so comfy in their hammock. My guys never took to theirs but looking back maybe it was too soon. I'll give them another try now.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

My girls took a whilte to "get" hammocks, too, but I found something that helps- their favorites are the ones that are covered. As in, their first favorie I clipped underneath a shelf, so it's dark and cozy underneath. All their other hammocks they refuse to use until I add a "canopy," and then they're all over those! It's as easy as cutting another square and just clipping it on top of the cage, it doesn't even have to be on the inside.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

CaptainFlow said:


> My girls took a whilte to "get" hammocks, too, but I found something that helps- their favorites are the ones that are covered. As in, their first favorie I clipped underneath a shelf, so it's dark and cozy underneath. All their other hammocks they refuse to use until I add a "canopy," and then they're all over those! It's as easy as cutting another square and just clipping it on top of the cage, it doesn't even have to be on the inside.


My boys love 'canopy' hammocks too! And if it doesn't have one, they'll make one (by chewing apart the two layers of fleece! :roll: )


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

reachthestars said:


> I always makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside when I see a rat finally learn how to use a hammock. That doubles when the rat has spent their life in less the ideal conditions, and finally gets the treatment the deserve .


Amen. My favorite thing *in the world* is watching new ones climb around a big cage for the first time, eat good food, lay in a clean, soft hammock for the first time.

It is a second chance at a good life.  

We *all* need a second chance, at some point. 

I know I have.


----------

